
Our Commitment to Our Content Reviewers - tareqak
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/02/commitment-to-content-reviewers/
======
tareqak
Seems to be in response to
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/25/18229714/cognizant-
facebo...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/25/18229714/cognizant-facebook-
content-moderator-interviews-trauma-working-conditions-arizona) , which is
posted here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19245537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19245537)
.

